# The elusive Fort Stewart porker



## robert carter (Mar 12, 2017)

He did`nt make it. 18 yard shot with a newish longbow. RC


----------



## robert carter (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Grub Master (Mar 12, 2017)

Good job


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 12, 2017)

Congrats Robert.  We will be chasing them in the morning


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Mar 13, 2017)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## AdamFly (Mar 13, 2017)

Congratulations, thanks for your advise to by the way. Hopefully I will eventually figure this out and get one


----------



## dtala (Mar 14, 2017)

nice size hog Robert. Congrats.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 14, 2017)

That pig never stood a chance with you slinging them sticks out there

Nice cutters on that one too!  Did you hear him "Pop" his jaws before you hit him, or was it total surprise?


----------



## antharper (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice !!!


----------

